# is this good?????



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

went out casting the other day cast my 12 ft om and mu buddys grandwave z 30. had 20 lb test on it. threw it 572 feet. is that good??? if u don't believe me ask cocoyam


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That's very good job... I'm lucky if I ever hit 400ft. What's your trick?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i throw it.. lol really i'm got sure. i just have watched cdog and gone from there. i almost spoled it. maybe needed another 30 yards or so.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Ribs,

Great Casting. That is OUTSTANDING casting with fishing gear. A buddy of mine hit 575 once in a tourney with similar gear. 

You should take up the sport.

Tommy


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

would i place in a decent spot if i entered a contest


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are divisions for every caster. 

Master class: 725 feet average and above

AAA - 650 feet and over

AA - 550 feet to 650 feet

A - 450 feet to 550 feet

B - 350 feet to 450 feet

C - 0 feet to 350 feet

This should give you an idea of where you would fall in a competition.

Look here for more details http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hey ribs*

Just curious, how much weight were you tossing?
Is that OM rod the one weighted for 6-12 oz?
Heck of a cast, irregardless!!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hey Teo i can cast further than you lol


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

yes 6-12 oz OM and i was tossing 4 oz


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Ribs , you really need to get yourself to a casting tournament , 572 on a 30 grandwave is incredible . We have a tournament in May in Crisfield .
Info at http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/


----------

